# can you wish on shooting stars while in the water/diving?



## honeybebop (Jul 10, 2020)

i can’t find anything about this online and i’m curious if anyone knows


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

No, because A makes you swim


----------



## Jas (Jul 10, 2020)

you can't! it's so unfortunate, i had a bunch of random shooting stars and i was swimming at the very back of my island so it took me forever to get back onto land LOL


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s also sad when you hear a balloon float above you, because you can’t shoot them down. But it’s fun to scroll the view and dive while a balloon flies over, because you can see it from the top! I love it when I’m able to see new view points in the game


----------



## honeybebop (Jul 10, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> No, because A makes you swim


ohh true !! tysm!


Jas said:


> you can't! it's so unfortunate, i had a bunch of random shooting stars and i was swimming at the very back of my island so it took me forever to get back onto land LOL


ahh i can imagine how annoying that must have been


----------



## Mayor Todd (Jul 11, 2020)

honeybebop said:


> ohh true !! tysm!
> 
> ahh i can imagine how annoying that must have been





Jas said:


> you can't! it's so unfortunate, i had a bunch of random shooting stars and i was swimming at the very back of my island so it took me forever to get back onto land LOL


I wonder if you can use the rescue service to get back to dry land.  Might be worth it if a really big meteor shower starts.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

Mayor Todd said:


> I wonder if you can use the rescue service to get back to dry land.  Might be worth it if a really big meteor shower starts.


Doesn’t Rescue Service clear the current spawn, like how a floating balloon disappears if you enter and then exit a building?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 11, 2020)

Mayor Todd said:


> I wonder if you can use the rescue service to get back to dry land.  Might be worth it if a really big meteor shower starts.



If it's a big Meteor, you won't have to worry about missing stars. You can wish as much as you want but you only need 20 wishes on your island to get the max star fragments that day.


----------



## honeybebop (Jul 11, 2020)

Mayor Todd said:


> I wonder if you can use the rescue service to get back to dry land.  Might be worth it if a really big meteor shower starts.


that’s rly interesting to consider!!


----------



## Mayor Todd (Jul 17, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Doesn’t Rescue Service clear the current spawn, like how a floating balloon disappears if you enter and then exit a building?


I don't think it does, because a recent datamine shows that all weather, including meteor showers, occur based on a seed value created when you first start your island.  I've been waiting for an opportunity to test this, but I haven't seen a meteor shower in a long time.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 17, 2020)

The a button makes you swim in the water, so I doubt we could wish on stars while in the ocean.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

If only! I don't like how you can't change the camera angle while swimming. You have to stop, not like running.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 17, 2020)

nope.. you cant pop ballons either.... all those lost balloons on the edge.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

No, sadly. Otherwise I probably would be doing my wishing as a seal! (I have a setup with the dog nose, nook inc wetsuit and stockings)


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 17, 2020)

Only wish we could wish when swimming. Don’t get me started on the balloons


----------

